# Tank Trim cracked



## Hoover (Sep 4, 2010)

hey guys,

I was filling my 210g tank today when i was almost done i heard a loud snap. I looked around noticed that the trim right in the middle has split. here is a pic of the trim.
should i be worried? and what should i do?

thanks
josh


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

My first reaction would be duct tape. Then I would talk to my LFS or Aqueon(assuming that is the brand because of the glass handle) and try to order that size trim. I have heard this can take very long though.
Duct tape is definitely not a good solution, but it will help until you get the new trim.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

IMO I'd take the trim off. I don't think it makes a difference cracked or not. It may weaken your center brace but other then that i feel the trim is just for looks


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

The trim keeps the glass from bowing, or this is what I thought.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

People make rimless tanks all the time bit you may we correct because this is a large tank. I guess I did not take that into account


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rimless are usually thicker glass. 
Are there any front to back braces?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Do not remove the trim unless you want 210 gallons of water on your floor. The center braces snapped on my 210g and the top of the tank bowed out about 2". I had to drain the tank about half way and use two 36" bar clamps on the top before I could fill it back up. If it is Aqeon, good luck getting them to care one bit.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

People go rimless on small tanks, a 210 or any tank with a center brace i would never risk that on. The weight of the water, and the height of the tank is too much for the silicone on a tank that size. That needs to be fixed or modded asap.


----------



## Hoover (Sep 4, 2010)

If I change the trim, can I do it with the tank running? I don't have another tank to hold all my fish.
Any suggestions maybe on how to mod it to be safe?
*** heard of people just filling it with silicone or some sort of plastic epoxy


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

A repair is pretty involved - removal of old trim is a pain and trying to do it with a full tank is asking for trouble. Is the break just on the outer perimeter, or is it on or around one of the cross braces? Does the tank bow at all with the break in place?

I had a 150 where one of the braces snapped, the tank had a 3/4" bow in it afterwards, and I ended up replacing the tank rather than repair as it would have taken 3 months to get the part from Aqueon through my LFS. I was in the same boat as you in that I did not have another tank to put the fish into.

Good Luck.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Hoover what kind of filters are on that tank, how many fish, and heaters do you have? You can put the fish in plastic totes, tote size, and how i'd set it up depends what equipment you use. If you cant get a plastic trim soon, we can help you with ideas how to fix it with DIY methods.


----------



## Hoover (Sep 4, 2010)

Nodima, the crack is on the perimeter, almost center of tank, about 8in from one of the braces.

Cryptic, I have 30 fish, haps peacock from 4in to 8 in, have a sump, and no heaters.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

**** no HOB's at all. Without some crazy engineering work to get a sump working on enough totes as temp housing tanks, not sure what i'd say lol. Do you have a or access to a wood clamp that you can maybe stretch across the width of the tank, and hold the bowing in for now? Adding a DIY brace i guess can be done, but you'll have to drain the water enough to bring the bow in, clamp the tank before adding the brace, and allow for the silicone to hold til it drys.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Is this a display tank or is it in the fishroom? For a fishroom tank, my opinion is that there are more fixes available like the clamp idea than if the tank is a display tank in the house. Problem is that most of those solutions are unsightly. Is the tank bowing?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoover,

You could put your fish in the sump as temp housing.

Get 2" strips of 1/4" glass ( 2 pieces the length of your tank, outside the glass to outside the glass, 2 pieces 4" shorter. 2 pieces the width of your tank, 2 pieces 4" shorter)

Drain enough water to remove any bow keep it in a couple rubbermaid Brute garbage cans. Remove the frame, make sure the glass is clean, silicone the log pieces (front and

back) put on the width - 4" pieces. Put the other pieces on overlapping the first layer joints, put on cross supports if it makes you feel better. It is like putting a bottom with

a hole cut out of it on the top of your tank. Wait a few days and you are ready to go.

Joe


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Since the braces are intact there is no reason to do anything. If you want you could add glass bracing beneath the plastic braces as extra support, to perhaps save them from future breaks, but the crack in the picture is of no consequence.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Whatever you decide, some stress caused it to crack. It would be prudent for you to discover what caused that stress.

Joe


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Those types of crack are common and are a result of shrinkage of the plastic. It probably has to do with how long the part was allowed to cool before being removed from the mold.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking at the picture, and a 210 having 2 brace's i assume the crack is on the right side of the right brace or is it the right side of the left brace?. You can see the initial crack, and what i can see a secondary crack forming because of the pressure of the water volume continuing to bow that side/area of the tank. Personally i wouldn't risk it, i'd find a solution, and fix it. 210 gallons of water flooding my floor, and fish dying while i was at work via a blow out would be a real kick in the ass, then your out a tank, and fish.


----------

